# Thermostat probe placement in beardie viv



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all currently I have my dimming stat probe in the hot end for my beardie brian and this regulates the temps well but obviously when he is laying on it or moving around when he's shedding etc it is really annoying as I have to put it back where it was and tape it down again etc. 

Where do you other beardie owners have your thermostat probe placed and do you have it off the floor of the viv so a certain cheeky beardie doesn't move it around all the time :lol2:
Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Please don't use tape.

Secure it using cable clips, but tape could get stuck to the animal.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

The probe should be in the cool end of the viv not the hot (unless you control the ambient temperature outside of the viv?). The probe should be in the air (not on the floor) at least 4 inches from the walls, and at floor level so it's measuring the air temperature where the reptiles going to be.


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

in my opinion when setting up a basking spot using a dimmer stat the probe should be located close to the basking spot, wether the side or the back of the viv is closest. you can move the location of your basking spot to help with the probe location too and visa versa

then place a temp probe or whatever thermometer on the actual basking area

then adjust the control on the dimmer stat to get the right temp reading on the thermometer at the basking spot

the fact the setting ont he dimmerstat wont be true to what the basking spot temp is dosent matter, aslong as the reading on the spot is correct using your thermometer then all is well

the light shouldnt really be dimming as the sun wouldnt, as with a stat on a heat mat the dimmerstat would only need to kick in should the temp just get that bit too much for the beardie

if you find its dimming alot then lower the wattage of the basking bulb, if your struggling to get the temp up then get a higher wattage basking bulb

no one can advise you on the exact wattage and probe distance location blah blah coz its different in all setups its just something you need to work out


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Strictly speaking, you should place any thermostat probe close to the spot that you are trying to control. However, many probes only go up to 92F, so they can't be used in this way for hot spots such as the basking area of bearded dragons.

Many people resort to a safety first approach and just control the cool end. If you can't balance the temperatures, this is probably the safest approach, but it's clearly not ideal. The major problem with this is that by the time the cool end reaches temperature and switches off the heat source, the temperature can get very high in the hot end. Unfortunately, this can mean that the cool end continues to heat up for some time after the power is switched off.

I place the probe in the warm end, but not directly under the heat source. The design of my viv helps with the gradient (it's a long, narrow and has vents positioned to create an air flow from the cool end to the warm).

I am not going to say that you must do this. Other people set their vivs up differently and successfully. Also, different viv designs require a different approach.


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Strictly speaking, you should place any thermostat probe close to the spot that you are trying to control. However, many probes only go up to 92F, so they can't be used in this way for hot spots such as the basking area of bearded dragons.
> 
> Many people resort to a safety first approach and just control the cool end. If you can't balance the temperatures, this is probably the safest approach, but it's clearly not ideal. The major problem with this is that by the time the cool end reaches temperature and switches off the heat source, the temperature can get very high in the hot end. Unfortunately, this can mean that the cool end continues to heat up for some time after the power is switched off.
> 
> ...


Thanks jeffers I was thinking the exact same thing as you!, great minds think alike!, I was thinking that it would take ages for the cool end to get up to normal temp in the morning from night time temp and by which time the basking temp could get very high.

I will use your approach as other beardie owners on here suggest such as nicnets guide which suggests your way.

Would you be able to post a picture of your setup please so I could see your probe placement, If you wouldn't mind of course.

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Strictly speaking, you should place any thermostat probe close to the spot that you are trying to control. However, many probes only go up to 92F, so they can't be used in this way for hot spots such as the basking area of bearded dragons.
> 
> Many people resort to a safety first approach and just control the cool end. If you can't balance the temperatures, this is probably the safest approach, but it's clearly not ideal. The major problem with this is that by the time the cool end reaches temperature and switches off the heat source, the temperature can get very high in the hot end. Unfortunately, this can mean that the cool end continues to heat up for some time after the power is switched off.
> 
> ...


The issue of having the probe in the cool end and taking a while to achieve ambient temps in the morning is easily overcome by placing an angled spotlight bulb in the centre of the viv (of a 4ft viv anyway). Most heat is directed to the hot end via the beam whilst the heat of the actual bulb raises the ambient temp in the cool end.

It's really up to you and wherever you place the probe just make sure you know what to look out for. I always opt for safety over control as I'm not often around to intervene if the viv overheats (i.e. in summer). And to be honest I've not had any issues with control either. It's just a balance of the correct wattage bulb based on the weather outside etc and the distance from the basking spot. The most I have to do is change from a 100 to a 60W bulb for 6 months of the year. And I can leave my reptiles unattended knowing they'll always be safe :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

antcherry88 said:


> The issue of having the probe in the cool end and taking a while to achieve ambient temps in the morning is easily overcome by placing an angled spotlight bulb in the centre of the viv (of a 4ft viv anyway). Most heat is directed to the hot end via the beam whilst the heat of the actual bulb raises the ambient temp in the cool end.
> 
> It's really up to you and wherever you place the probe just make sure you know what to look out for. I always opt for safety over control as I'm not often around to intervene if the viv overheats (i.e. in summer). And to be honest I've not had any issues with control either. It's just a balance of the correct wattage bulb based on the weather outside etc and the distance from the basking spot. The most I have to do is change from a 100 to a 60W bulb for 6 months of the year. And I can leave my reptiles unattended knowing they'll always be safe :2thumb:


As I said, there are different ways of doing things. If your room gets really hot and you can't get the design of your viv right to get a good gradient, you may need to think about doing something different. I used to try to convince everyone that "my way is best". It's best for me and my set-up - that's all I say these days.

As long as the animal is happy and safe, I don't suppose it really matters.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> As I said, there are different ways of doing things. If your room gets really hot and you can't get the design of your viv right to get a good gradient, you may need to think about doing something different. I used to try to convince everyone that "my way is best". It's best for me and my set-up - that's all I say these days.
> 
> As long as the animal is happy and safe, I don't suppose it really matters.


Jeffers you'e misunderstood me I'm not trying to convince you or anyone else I'm just commenting for the sake of others who may be reading this thread. As it reads so far it's coming across as if placing the probe in the cool end has significant disadvantages whereas I know from experience that they're easily overcome and you can have a set-up which has just as good control over the temperatures and the gradient as a probe in the hot end, with the added benefit of additional safety from overheating (which once summer arrives we all know becomes the issue of every other post on this forum lol). 

It does take significantly more time and trial and error to establish but once you've got it set-up it runs perfectly :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

antcherry88 said:


> Jeffers you'e misunderstood me I'm not trying to convince you or anyone else I'm just commenting for the sake of others who may be reading this thread. As it reads so far it's coming across as if placing the probe in the cool end has significant disadvantages whereas I know from experience that they're easily overcome and you can have a set-up which has just as good control over the temperatures and the gradient as a probe in the hot end, with the added benefit of additional safety from overheating (which once summer arrives we all know becomes the issue of every other post on this forum lol).
> 
> It does take significantly more time and trial and error to establish but once you've got it set-up it runs perfectly :2thumb:


I'm sorry if it has come across as critical. That wasn't my intention. I was hoping to suggest that it's not just a case of placing a probe in position X. You need to think about the whole system.


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Quick update, I have placed the probe in the hot end and now get a 105f/40.5c basking spot, 90f/32c ambient temp and 75f/24c cool end, which I think is right?, someone correct me if I am wrong.

Will be getting cable clips so don't have a go at me about the tape as it is only temporary.

Here is a photo jeffers, is the probe placement correct?










Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bump up


----------

